# Moving to NZ at 40



## Joshfourie (May 18, 2020)

Hi

I have recently considered moving to NZ with my family. I started doing some research and it appears that without a job offer, which I don't have, it's best to apply for a migrants visa. I am an engineer with a magister engineer qualification and i do appear to have 160 points so I can request an EOI. Must I have my qualifications verified at this stage? It is rather expensive. The costs will as up quickly but need to be smart about it. 

II started reaching out the businesses abroad but it does not look like they are interested unless you are already able to work legally. Agencies indicated that i must be in country first before they will assist in looking for job. 
Also if anybody have similar experience, it would be good to hear from you about the dos and don'ts.

Many thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yup you'll need an NZ permanent job offer to get in via the Skilled Migrant route irrespective that you may have 160 points or more on the EOI even without a job offer. The days of allowing people in with sufficient points but no job are long gone.
You need to check on the Immigration website (via necessary link) whether you'll need your qualifications assessed. If you do then yes you'll have to have them assessed by NZQA before applying EOI but no point doing it unless you are actually planning to submit EOI....noting that at the moment you'd be wasting your time as Skilled Migrant is Closed until further notice.
Also, since Covid, majority of employers have placed a rule in their recruitment process that unless you actually have the right to live in NZ, or you're in NZ with the right to work then you will not be considered. My employer was extensively offering work to overseas people to get the right skills and professionals in the roles but since last year they are NOT considering any persons overseas unless you can definitely travel and have a letter from Immigration NZ stating you can travel here. My employer has reverted back to recruiting in NZ only or not at all.


----------

